# Which RTA for nic salts?



## herb1

Hey y'all 

Like the title says...which RTA can be used for nic salts?

I'm a bit bummed out by the lifespan and reliability of shopcoils for pods, so I'm considering a USB chargeable mod with an MTL tank for nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

I have the Siren 2 RTA and used nic salts with a coil of 1.2 - 1.4 ohms or so! 12-14w and it was awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Well I use a dripper for my nic salts @30w BUT I only only use it in temp control mode with 316 stainless steel coils.

If you're going RTA and 30w or above just be sure to use SS coils in TC mode.

Been out of the RTA game for a while so can't think of anything beside the siren 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Savour rta is quite magnificent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Jengz said:


> Savour rta is quite magnificent


Googled it, you're right looks like a very good option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

My solution to your problem was this...




The Berserker 1.5 has better flavour. But I wanted a 22mm.

The Savour is awesome though because you can change from DL to MTL

I run my salts at 18-22w on a 0.3ohm 

I've noticed that most nicsalts manufacturers are no longer using benzoic acid in their salts. Which was the "cancer causing" salt. The market is becoming more inclined to ask questions. UK manufacturers are dropping benzoic acid entirely.

So I think vaping most nicsalts (there are a lot of different kinds) (especially if you DIY) you'll be good to go. Benzoic acid salts are usually tinted yellow - if the flavour hasn't any colour and they are the salt famous for the chemical taste. 

I have not had any urge to get a new device since I got the setup here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Spyro said:


> My solution to your problem was this...
> 
> View attachment 163896
> 
> 
> The Berserker 1.5 has better flavour. But I wanted a 22mm.
> 
> The Savour is awesome though because you can change from DL to MTL
> 
> I run my salts at 18-22w on a 0.3ohm
> 
> I've noticed that most nicsalts manufacturers are no longer using benzoic acid in their salts. Which was the "cancer causing" salt. The market is becoming more inclined to ask questions. UK manufacturers are dropping benzoic acid entirely.
> 
> So I think vaping most nicsalts (there are a lot of different kinds) (especially if you DIY) you'll be good to go. Benzoic acid salts are usually tinted yellow - if the flavour hasn't any colour and they are the salt famous for the chemical taste.
> 
> I have not had any urge to get a new device since I got the setup here



Just FYI every reviewer mentioned how the threads don't get tight... Mine absolutely did. A good few times, I no longer use top fill I bottom fill the device and it's just as easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> My solution to your problem was this...
> 
> View attachment 163896
> 
> 
> The Berserker 1.5 has better flavour. But I wanted a 22mm.
> 
> The Savour is awesome though because you can change from DL to MTL
> 
> I run my salts at 18-22w on a 0.3ohm
> 
> I've noticed that most nicsalts manufacturers are no longer using benzoic acid in their salts. Which was the "cancer causing" salt. The market is becoming more inclined to ask questions. UK manufacturers are dropping benzoic acid entirely.
> 
> So I think vaping most nicsalts (there are a lot of different kinds) (especially if you DIY) you'll be good to go. Benzoic acid salts are usually tinted yellow - if the flavour hasn't any colour and they are the salt famous for the chemical taste.
> 
> I have not had any urge to get a new device since I got the setup here


Is the berserker a lot better coz then I neeeeeed the 1.5 mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Oh and Todd from Todd Reviews compares this sa our to his squapes which he loves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Like the title says...which RTA can be used for nic salts?
> 
> I'm a bit bummed out by the lifespan and reliability of shopcoils for pods, so I'm considering a USB chargeable mod with an MTL tank for nic salts.



I don't think this is a coil problem tbh. Punctuation juices absolutely destroyed my co


Jengz said:


> Is the berserker a lot better coz then I neeeeeed the 1.5 mini




In my opinion, the flavour from the MTL setup on the savour doesn't really match up to the MTL experience from the B1.5. I didn't know there was a mini version of it.

The MTL RTA tank that comes with the OBS cube kicks the savours arse. Fwiw, I'd still take the savour. 

I love my savour as a loose DL. I think the airflow is too loose for a proper MTL. Just my opinion, but it's still my top RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Spyro said:


> My solution to your problem was this...
> 
> View attachment 163896
> 
> 
> The Berserker 1.5 has better flavour. But I wanted a 22mm.
> 
> The Savour is awesome though because you can change from DL to MTL
> 
> I run my salts at 18-22w on a 0.3ohm
> 
> I've noticed that most nicsalts manufacturers are no longer using benzoic acid in their salts. Which was the "cancer causing" salt. The market is becoming more inclined to ask questions. UK manufacturers are dropping benzoic acid entirely.
> 
> So I think vaping most nicsalts (there are a lot of different kinds) (especially if you DIY) you'll be good to go. Benzoic acid salts are usually tinted yellow - if the flavour hasn't any colour and they are the salt famous for the chemical taste.
> 
> I have not had any urge to get a new device since I got the setup here


Quite right, the latest trend is lactic acid instead of benzoic acid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Jengz said:


> Oh and Todd from Todd Reviews compares this sa our to his squapes which he loves
> View attachment 163897


Awesome setup.I was planning to get that mod for the exact same look. Where did you pick it up from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

stevie g said:


> Quite right, the latest trend is lactic acid instead of benzoic acid.



Nicotine lactate
Nicotine Salicylate
Nicotine benzoate
Nicotine levulinate
Nicotine Ditartrate

These are the most common,


Just did a Google and got this:
The technical difference between lactate * and lactic acid* is chemical. Lactate is *lactic acid*, missing one proton. To be an *acid*, a substance must be able to donate a hydrogen ion; when *lactic acid* donates its proton, it becomes its conjugate base, or *L*actate


You are 100% though, that one is the new trend. I'm a bit annoyed that the nicsalts vendors refuse to discuss the difference between the two. Most DIY store employees only could tell me "nicsalts are nicsalts - it's all the same stuff" at this stage I smile, pay and leave.

I think if vendors don't start labelling the type of salt they sell, they need to be hammered once regulations arrive. It's not an industry secret. That's if the regulations even allow for DIY nicotine sales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

I'm running the vapefly . it has many airflow options and filling methods like top fill or from a squonk . also you can switch from mtl to dl as you can just airflow to the coil from inside the deck .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Kalashnikov said:


> Awesome setup.I was planning to get that mod for the exact same look. Where did you pick it up from


Sirvape +- R650 I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spyro said:


> Sirvape +- R650 I think





Spyro said:


> Sirvape +- R650 I think


Is it the one with the updated board with the silicone gel under the 510 connector?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Kalashnikov said:


> Is it the one with the updated board with the silicone gel under the 510 connector?



Yes I believe it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1

Jengz said:


> Oh and Todd from Todd Reviews compares this sa our to his squapes which he loves
> View attachment 163897


what mod is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Jengz said:


> Oh and Todd from Todd Reviews compares this sa our to his squapes which he loves
> View attachment 163897




Would you mind telling me, what is your average lifespan on your batteries? What are their ratings? And what are your build specs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spyro said:


> Would you mind telling me, what is your average lifespan on your batteries? What are their ratings? And what are your build specs?


Thread hijacked by the cithulu mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

To answer OP's question; Any MTL RTA or if you're willing to learn a bit about salts beforehand tight draw DL shouldn't be an issue. 

Here's a list:
Rose MTL RTA 
Berserker MTL (There are so many versions I can't keep up anymore)
Savour RTA - best of both worlds.
Ammit MTL
Siren MTL
Dvarw MTL
There are more but they're all good for salts .

Tight draw DL
Skyline RTA
Savour RTA
Dvarw DL - although this I've never tried so needs verification 

I think with the introduction of non benzoic acid salts you can vape it any way you like. Just be careful of a nic overdose. We don't want to have to coin the term "sterling-silver" a Silver that sends you to the ER.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

